# Laticrete thinsets



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Been a mapei thinbed thinset guy for a long time. Wondering how they compare to laticrete in your experience? 

Ultraflex 1 vs 252, 2 vs 253, 3 vs 254 and ultralight vs 255? 

Also read great things about 253 rapid. Anyone use it?

thanks


----------



## Waynegc (Aug 28, 2011)

We do a lot if bathrooms and use 353 or 253r for floors and walls. Everything in shower is done with 254.
Both very consistent reliable products.
For the last 4 years all showers are done with Wedi base and structural panels.
Best mud I ever used


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Recently I have had a chance to use Ultraflex 1 and 253 more or less side by side 180 bags of 253 and 40 bags UF1, using a cico mixer the 253 seemed to be smoother. I was very impressed with 253 and I think I even prefer it to my stand by TEC full flex.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

laticrete products are extremely amazing . they provide a lifetime warranty in showers when used in together with their other products . 253 is my setting thinset of choice , its very smooth . but the most important , the technical help and customer support is ALWAYS there when you need it .


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I switched from mapei to Laticrete a number of years ago. I use 253 and 4xlt the most. Great products! I also really like their glass tile mortar.

I'm heading to Laticrete HQ in a couple of weeks for a PTK course.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

*LATICRETE Sales Rep*

Hi Smeagol,

I am the online representative for LATICRETE. Based on the location in your user profile our local sales rep in your area is Tom Brodersen. Feel free to reach out to Tom for more detailed information on all of our thin sets. You can reach him at [email protected].

And thanks to Waynegc, charimon, Floormasta78 and jarvisdesign for the positive feedback! :thumbsup:

Thanks!
Danielle


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Smeagol,
> 
> I am the online representative for LATICRETE. Based on the location in your user profile our local sales rep in your area is Tom Brodersen. Feel free to reach out to Tom for more detailed information on all of our thin sets. You can reach him at [email protected].
> 
> ...


Where is a great place to get thin set local to the 60504 area code and very good pricing? I am a big time user of mapei ultra flex 2. Maybe want to try the lacticrete product if I can get it easily and at the same price point. Eddie


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Nothing but Laticrete in my jobs! 
Warning:254 is worst than a gum, won't come out of jeans, if you need a new washing machine then try washing it.:laughing: use small batches.no sagging at all.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

If I have a sack of laticrete thinset and it is in a plastic sack and it just says gray, multipurpose, what number is it?


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

cleveman said:


> If I have a sack of laticrete thinset and it is in a plastic sack and it just says gray, multipurpose, what number is it?


Answer:Historical number?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

its comparable to 252 Silver


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

252 silver is perfect for everyday economical project use. 

Currently we are doing ask KB homes and the guys use Mapei floor and wall. 
I will be introducing them to 252 because it's a better product..


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> 252 silver is perfect for everyday economical project use.
> 
> Currently we are doing ask KB homes and the guys use Mapei floor and wall.
> I will be introducing them to 252 because it's a better product..


What makes it better than the mapei ultra flex 2?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Because the plastic bags don't make a mess like the paper ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Because the plastic bags don't make a mess like the paper ones. :thumbsup:


My mapei flex 2 come in sealed plastic bags? So what makes a product more special over the other?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think he is comparing it to Mapei UF2 rather to this http://www.buildsite.com/pdf/mapei/Floor-Wall-Tile-Mortar-Product-Data-730471.pdf


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kallo07 said:


> My mapei flex 2 come in sealed plastic bags? So what makes a product more special over the other?


Here it's in paper, some areas are lucky enough to get plastic.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ultraflex 2 is like gold 253 not 252.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> some areas are lucky enough to get plastic.


love the Laticrete plastic bags, especially down here in Florida with the spontaneous rain showers during the summer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It's their best feature, they don't rain powder everywhere and you can seal them back up tight with a zip tie.


----------

